# Elatine triandra



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Does anyone have any of this plant? I am thinking about using it in my 75g again even though it is a higher maintenance plant.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Not even a year old and already looking for more high maintenance plants, huh?


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I got some...but it'll cost ya!!!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

molurus73 said:


> Not even a year old and already looking for more high maintenance plants, huh?


Yep, I just want something that will grow in fast. I'm also thinking about trying it in one of the 10g tanks again. It should grow withough CO2 if I can get it enough light.



rwoehr said:


> I got some...but it'll cost ya!!!


Bring it to the auction and we can work out a payment plan


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

MatPat said:


> Bring it to the auction and we can work out a payment plan


How much do you want? Whatever I can spare?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

rwoehr said:


> How much do you want? Whatever I can spare?


I don't need a lot, 6-8 short stems will be plenty. I know how fast this stuff will grow in my tank  You can bring more if you want, it will just fill in faster!


----------

